# 3 or 4 terminal wiper motor?



## 65GOATGuy (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm restoring a '65 GTO with "windshield washer and dual speed wipers" option, can anyone tell me to figure out whether I need a 3 or 4 terminal wiper motor?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------

